# Billing G0394 & 82270 Question?



## btucker76 (Mar 18, 2009)

Can we charge a patient for the G0394: Blood Occult Test when the cards were given to the patient (and they haven't seen the dr., just picked up the cards) and then charge the 82270: Blood occult when the patient brings them back in for their appointment?

We have to order these hemocult kits, and many patients are not bringing their cards back with them. We are losing money on supplying these cards. Can we charge a supply code to the patient for the hemocult cards?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## amjordan (Mar 18, 2009)

Unfortunately, you cannot bill the patient until the cards have been returned and they test has been run.  As for charging the patient up front, these are Medicare patients and I recommend doing a little homework to see if that can be done.  Most of the physicians that I have worked with in the past have felt that was just a part of doing business. 

It will be interesting to see how other offices handle this situation.


----------



## Beany011178 (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree you can not bill pts until they return the cards.  Yes some money may be lost in doing this but there is nothing that can be done about it.


----------



## stirn (Jul 8, 2009)

we are having trouble with a Provider that wants to charge the patient the 82270 screening at the visit and then charge them the 82272 when they bring back the hemocult kit of 3 cards because the one done in the office tested positive for blood and now the provider states it is no longer a screening but diagnositic test.


----------



## dorinda05 (Aug 27, 2014)

*82270*

I know this is an old posting but I am questioning the same thing. Can someone inform me of where I can review the rules of WHEN to bill these codes? When given or when returned? TIA!


----------

